# Nissan to Launch One New Model Every Six Weeks, For Six Years



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan has emerged from the global economic downturn as a powerhouse, quietly growing but without grabbing headlines like Ford or Hyundai have. Now the Japanese automaker has unveiled a new business plan titled "Nissan Power 88" that aims to grow its share of the global market to 8 percent, while bringing operating profit to a sustainable 8 percent.
> 
> The strategy is a global one and includes growth in all markets. How exactly Nissan aims to do this is has been laid out, in brief, in a statement released by the automaker. First, and perhaps most impressive, is news that Nissan will launch one all-new model every six weeks, starting immediately and for the next six years. In total, Nissan aims to offer a global portfolio of 66 vehicles, competing in 92 percent of all markets and market segments.
> 
> ...


Read the complete Nissan Power 88 Plan at AutoGuide.com


----------

